# N Scale Bachmann PRR 0-6-0 Problem



## hunterwj (Dec 16, 2017)

I recently acquired a used Bachmann 0-6-0 engine which runs like a sewing machine with a lot of clatter! I fixed one of it's problems with the worm gear that was jamming the drive gear when the electric engine would tilt slightly upward. I placed a very thin plastic wedge under the back edge of the electric engine between the frame and the engine. That fixed that. Now when the engine runs around the track the side rods make a lot of clatter.....maybe they are supposed to, but I doubt it. Any
suggestions other then buying a better quality engine?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*In quarter?*



hunterwj said:


> I recently acquired a used Bachmann 0-6-0 engine which runs like a sewing machine with a lot of clatter! I fixed one of it's problems with the worm gear that was jamming the drive gear when the electric engine would tilt slightly upward. I placed a very thin plastic wedge under the back edge of the electric engine between the frame and the engine. That fixed that. Now when the engine runs around the track the side rods make a lot of clatter.....maybe they are supposed to, but I doubt it. Any
> suggestions other then buying a better quality engine?


hunterwj;

It may have drive wheels which are "out of quarter." If you are not familiar with this expression, it means that the wheels that push the side rods (usually the rear pair of drive wheels) are not adjusted properly. The drive wheels on a steam loco are set up with a 90 degree difference in the position of the pins that connect the wheel to the rod. On one side of the loco, when the pin is at the bottom of the wheel; the pin on the wheel at the other end of the same axle should be pointing either straight forward, or straight back. This means that the two wheels on that axle are one "QUARTER" (of a full-circle of rotation) different from each other. If they are less, or more, than 90 degrees different, then they are "out of quarter." This can make the loco buck, bend a drive rod, or make operation noisy. It can also lock up the drive rods, and keep the loco from moving. You may want to check the wheels and see.
There are, of course, many other possible causes of noise. It's near impossible to troubleshoot such a problem online.
Is this Bachman 0-6-0, attached to a slope-backed tender by a plastic drawbar? That loco was never a very good runner, though I don't remember it having major noise issues. A steam locomotive with an 0-(4,6,or8)-0 wheel configuration is a switcher loco. The real locomotives were typically used only for slow-speed switching of cars in a rail yard. They were usually restricted to 25mph, because they did not have pilot wheels, and could therefore, easily derail at higher speed. If you plan to use the model at slow speed, I would replace it with a newer design model. If this is the same old model I think it is, it won't run reliably at slow speed, even after you fix the noise problem. The loco I remember had a three-pole, straight armature, electric motor (you called it the "engine"). New models have 5-pole, skewed armature motors, much better gearing, and often flywheels. These features all help them run much more smoothly, especially at slow speed. New production Bachman locos may incorporate some of these features. Bachman sells many types of steam locomotives. Kato makes excellent N-scale locomotives, but, as far as I know, no small, American prototype, steam locomotives. They do market a 2-8-2 Mikado, and a 4-8-4 Northern. I have two of the Mikados and they are very smooth runners, even at slow speed. I also have an Atlas brand, (Their item# 2185) 0-4-0 switcher. Like the Bachman 0-6-0 you have, it is an older design model that does not have the features of new designs. However, it does run fairly well at slow speed. and much better overall, than your 0-6-0. Another small steamer in my collection, is a Roundhouse brand, (Their item# 8014) 2-8-0. This is a new design, small, steam locomotive that runs superbly at all speeds. 
One small steam switcher I advise you not to buy is the Bachman 0-4-0 saddle tank, "docksider" loco. This was a notorious "Dog" that never, ever, ran right, ran only at high speed, and often stopped running altogether, soon after purchase. A total piece of junk, in my opinion. 

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## hunterwj (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for the information and I'll check it out.


----------

